# Steuerung der Wasserkühlung



## bartsenden (15. März 2017)

*Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

hallo, 
ich habe mich nun endlich dazu entschieden und den ersten schritt richtung wasserkühlung gemacht. Der erste umbau bzw einbau ist geschafft, es funktioniert alles und bleibt auch dicht.
auch die temperaturen sind im grünen bereich. Kein wunder wenn gleich 8 lüfter auf voller leistung laufen... 

Nun genau das ist gerade mein problem. Mir fehlt die passende steuerung bzw irgendwie bekomm ich es nicht hin.

 zu meinem system: 
gehäuse: Phankets Enthoo primo mit den dazugehörigen lüftern
pumpe: Aquastream xt usb (ultimate + aktueller software freischaltung)
phobya 36er radi + 3 enermax Cluster Advance (4 pin)
mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx 
cpu und graka werden wassergekühlt;
anfangs wollte ich den aquaero 4 anschliessen aber dafür habe ich keine passenden kabel ( und die front passt nicht ins system)

momentan sind alle lüfter am originalen Hub vom gehäuse angeschlossen und laufen eben auf vollast 
ich möchte aber, dass alles zusammen steuerbar ist, also lüfter und pumpe. Desweiteren sollte ein durchfluss sensor und ein temperatursensor (im AGB) noch installiert werden.

nun ich suche eine steuerung oder eine lösung, damit mein pc etwas leiser wird, und wenn möglich hätte ich einblick auf die werte wie cpu und graka temp, durchfluss und event. noch wasserstand
was köntet ihr mir empfehlen bzw hab ich irgend wo nen fehler? 


Danke schon mal für eure antworten 

mfg bartsenden


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Willst du eine Steuerung mit Potis oder das die alleine Regelt?
Alleine Regelnd da geht wohl nix über Aquaero 5/6. Mkt Potis gibts wie sand Meer da brauch man bissl mehr input.


----------



## Averdan (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Wow. ok.
Ich versuche da mal durch zu blicken.

Radiator:
Also zuerst einmal, was für einen CPU und welche Graka kühlst du mit "nur" einem 360er? Oder habe ich den zweiten 360er überlesen?

Lüfter:
Die Enermax Cluster sind ja anscheinend PWM. Zudem haben die einen Switch wo du zwischen Performance (500-1800rpm), Silent (500-1500rpm), und Ultra Silent (500-1200rpm) wählen kannst. Ich denke, wenn du die auf Ultra Silent drehst und alle drei auf 2-3 PWM Lüfteranschlüsse am Motherboard verteilst, kannst du diese dann noch zusätzlich via PWM im Bios regeln. Der Fan-Hub vom Gehäuse scheint keine Regelung sondern einfach nur ein normaler Hub zu sein. Oder gibt es da einen Regelung?
Sind die Gehäuse Lüfter auch PWM also haben 4pin? oder sind diese alle 3 Pin?

Wenn keine Lüftersteuerung in den 5,25 Slot passen (keine Ahnung warum die nicht passen sollte oder meinst du, sie sieht nicht gut aus im System?) dann kannst du dir wie Noxxphox schon erwähnt hat eine Aquaero 5 LT besorgen. Die sollte dann auch eine Aquastream xt usb regeln können.

Ich kenne mich mit der Aquastream xt usb nicht so gut aus, aber kann man die nicht mittels usb Verbindung an das Motherboard verbinden? Dann könntest du einen Temperatur sensor und einen Durchflusssensor an die Aquastream stecken, und diese liefert die info dann an die aquasuite software von wo du dann alles auslesen und steuern kannst. Lüfter würden dann aber nur direkt ans Motherboard gehen. bei der Aqaero 6 könntest du noch die Lüfter auch ran hängen.


----------



## bartsenden (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Verbaut sind momentan ein FX6100 und ne 1070gtx. (spiele mit dem gedanken irgendwann mal richtung am4 aufzurüsten) nen 2. 360 hab ich schon parat, wollte es aber ersteinmal mit einem testen... ist schliesslich meine erste wasserkühlung. bei den enermax handelt es sich nicht um die cluster sondern Vegas, da hab ich mich vertan... 

Der hub vom gehäuse hat keinen regler. laut anleitung kann lüfter 1 nur mit einem, und lüfter 2 bis 6 auf mehrere (insg. 11) aufgeteilt werden.  Die gesammte PWM funktion wird über lüfter 1 gesteuert... versteh ich nicht, denn wenn ich nen lüfter auf L1 anschliesse, wie kann ich die anderen dann steuern? 
den aquastream hab ich mitlerweile per usb angeschlossen und auch die software installiert, aber die pumpe läuft konstant auf 4500 U/min und 7,6 bis 7,9 watt 

5,25 slots hab ich genügend fre, das wäre nicht das problem... meinte beim aquaero 4, dass er optisch nicht rein passt weil alufront und weisses gehäuse... 

Die steuerung über bios (lüfter am board abgeschlossen)würde sich doch softwaretechnisch dann auch ins windows übertragen lassen, oder? 

am liebsten wäre mir eine automatische regelung die aber auch manuell verstellt werden kann.


----------



## bartsenden (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Verbaut sind momentan ein FX6100 und ne 1070gtx. (spiele mit dem gedanken irgendwann mal richtung am4 aufzurüsten) nen 2. 360 hab ich schon parat, wollte es aber ersteinmal mit einem testen... ist schliesslich meine erste wasserkühlung. bei den enermax handelt es sich nicht um die cluster sondern Vegas, da hab ich mich vertan... 

Der hub vom gehäuse hat keinen regler. laut anleitung kann lüfter 1 nur mit einem, und lüfter 2 bis 6 auf mehrere (insg. 11) aufgeteilt werden.  Die gesammte PWM funktion wird über lüfter 1 gesteuert... versteh ich nicht, denn wenn ich nen lüfter auf L1 anschliesse, wie kann ich die anderen dann steuern? 

5,25 slots hab ich genügend fre, das wäre nicht das problem... meinte beim aquaero 4, dass er optisch nicht rein passt weil alufront und weisses gehäuse... 

Die steuerung über bios (lüfter am board abgeschlossen)würde sich doch softwaretechnisch dann auch ins windows übertragen lassen, oder? 

am liebsten wäre mir eine automatische regelung die aber auch manuell verstellt werden kann.


----------



## lefskij (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Du könntest ein Aquaero auch ohne Front betreiben - musst es dann bloß im Case verstecken...

Es gibt auch die LT Varianten, die haben von vornherein keine Front und ich nutze ein 5 LT hinter dem lackierten Holzverbinder hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neun Lüfter am MO-RA laufen wassertemperaturgeregelt und ich habe einen Temperatursensor vorm Radiator und einen am Einlass des AGB - sprich am wärmsten und am kühlsten Punkt des Systems (Vor- und Rücklauf, wie bei einer Heizung).

Steigt die Wasser-Temperatur über 25°C regeln die Lüfter hoch (wird über Lüfterkurve gemacht) und mit einem Durchflusssensor könnte man auch die Pumpenleistung automatisch steuern, geht aber natürlich auch von Hand. Füllstandsalarme gibt es auch - mit dem Aquaero ist quasi alles regelbar oder auch überwachbar.

Hier meine Desktop-Überwachungs-Oberfläche der Aquasuite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter werden, wenn sie gebündelt sind, alle über dasselbe Signal geregelt - so läuft das bei meinen MO-RA Lüftern auch. Die sind alle mit 3 zu 1 Adaptern auf einen Anschluß gesteckt.


----------



## bartsenden (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Die LT variante klingt ja ganz gut. Ich hab mir beide mal angeschaut und stelle fest dass der 6 lt durch die 4pin lüfteranschlüsse interesannter wäre als der 5lt oder spielt das keien rolle? Der durchflusssensor zeigt mir doch an wieviel L/h oder so durch die pumpe laufen, das hat dann doch gar nichts mit der temperatur zu tun oder täusche ich mich da?
Das mit der lüfterkurve hab ich schon mal gehört/gelesen aber in der aquasuite konnte ich dazu nichts finden


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Moin 
Hast du die Aquastream Ultimate (die Rote)?
Die kann auch PWM. Dann kannst du den PWM Hub an die Pumpe anschließen und die Lüfter über die Pumpe laufen lassen.(Der Hub muss aber mit dem SATA Kabel angeschlossen sein.)


----------



## Chukku (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



bartsenden schrieb:


> ...laut anleitung kann lüfter 1 nur mit einem, und lüfter 2 bis 6 auf mehrere (insg. 11) aufgeteilt werden.  Die gesammte PWM funktion wird über lüfter 1 gesteuert... versteh ich nicht, denn wenn ich nen lüfter auf L1 anschliesse, wie kann ich die anderen dann steuern?



Ich denke das ist ein Missverständnis.
Also wenn der Hub so ähnlich funktioniert wie meiner von Thermaltake, dann soll das nur heißen, dass Lüfter 1 der einzige Anschluss ist, der ein Drehzahlsignal ausliest.
Zusätzlich zu den L1 bis L6 sollte der Hub aber noch einen Anschluss / ein Kabel haben, das mit einem PWM Anschluss auf dem Mainboard verbunden wird.
(und einen Strom-Eingang über Sata oder Molex)

Du gibst dem Hub also über das Mainboard ein konkretes PWM Signal vor (in %) und er verteilt das identisch auf alle 6 Ausgänge.
Er bekommt aber nur von Ausgang 1  Rückmeldung bzgl. der anliegenden Drehzahl.
Wenn du also auf L1 nen Lüfter hast, der maximal 1000 rpm schafft, auf L2-6 aber Lüfter mit max 2000rpm, dann bekommst du bei 50% pwm Signal nur die 500 rpm von L1 gemeldet während L2-6 auf 1000 rpm laufen.
Regelbar ist das Ganze theoretisch entweder übers BIOS oder über eine Software wie Speedfan.

Eine aquaero wäre natürlich eleganter, kostet aber auch extra 

*edit*
Ich hab grad nochmal zu meinem HUB in die Kundenrezensionen von Amazon geschaut.
Da gibt es einige User (50% der Bewertungen), die darüber klagen, dass nur der erste Lüfter gesteuert wird, aber alle anderen auf 100% laufen.
Klingt bei dir ja so ähnlich... vielleicht kommen die Dinger ja alle vom gleichen chinesischen Zulieferer ohne Qualitätssicherung....
Thermaltake AC-023-AN1NAN-A1 Commander FP Hub fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Nex015 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



Chukku schrieb:


> Du gibst dem Hub also über das Mainboard ein konkretes PWM Signal vor (in %) und er verteilt das identisch auf alle 6 Ausgänge.
> Er bekommt aber nur von Ausgang 1  Rückmeldung bzgl. der anliegenden Drehzahl.
> Wenn du also auf L1 nen Lüfter hast, der maximal 1000 rpm schafft, auf L2-6 aber Lüfter mit max 2000rpm, dann bekommst du bei 50% pwm Signal nur die 500 rpm von L1 gemeldet während L2-6 auf 1000 rpm laufen.



Genauso funktioniert das, bei mir hängt aktuell einer der Lüfter mit der geringeren Maximaldrehzahl dran weil mir sonst eben diese Lüfter stehen bleiben wenn nach den anderen geregelt wird. Aus dem Grund liegt hier ein Aquaero 6 der noch verbaut werden möchte.  Die Kundenrezensionen von Amazon kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir werden alle geregelt und ich habe an allen 6 Ausgängen Lüfter dran.


----------



## bartsenden (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Hast du die Aquastream Ultimate (die Rote)?


nein ich habe die gelbe, aber laut aquasuite auf ulti freigeschaltet...


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Die kann leider kein PWM und nur 5Watt hat der Lüfterausgang.
Schade


----------



## lefskij (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



bartsenden schrieb:


> Die LT variante klingt ja ganz gut. Ich hab mir beide mal angeschaut und stelle fest dass der 6 lt durch die 4pin lüfteranschlüsse interesannter wäre als der 5lt oder spielt das keien rolle? Der durchflusssensor zeigt mir doch an wieviel L/h oder so durch die pumpe laufen, das hat dann doch gar nichts mit der temperatur zu tun oder täusche ich mich da?
> Das mit der lüfterkurve hab ich schon mal gehört/gelesen aber in der aquasuite konnte ich dazu nichts finden



Also mir fehlt die PWM in keinster Weise, denn das 5 LT arbeitet genauso stufenlos ohne - wie bei 3 Pin-Mainboard-Anschlüssen für CPU-Kühler oder GPU-Lüftern, die über eine Lüfterkurve gesteuert werden...

Das mit dem Durchfluss ist so eine Sache, denn konstant ist der bei mir nicht:
Bei Kaltstart des Systems liegt dieser knapp 10 L/h niedriger, als bei langen Daddel-Sessions. So könnte man, falls die Pumpe nur schlecht entkoppelt oder zu laut ist (durch Resonanz o.Ä.), die Drehzahl zu Beginn komplett aufdrehen und wenn der Durchfluss langsam ansteigt, die Umdrehungen runterregeln, damit die Pumpe leiser wird. Schließlich drehen ja auch bei höherer Wassertemperatur die Lüfter hoch.
So kann man die Geräuschkulisse minimieren.

Ich persönlich verwende den Durchflusssensor nur zur Überwachung und die Laing läuft ständig auf vollen Touren, denn sie ist dank Plexideckel und zwei Schichten Moosgummimatte nahezu unhörbar. Der Durchfluss (maximal etwa 140 L/h) nimmt in letzter Zeit aber immer mehr ab - zwar langsam aber stetig - denn ich habe Fremdkörper in der Kühlflüssigkeit. In Kürze folgt ein detaillierter Bericht hier im Forum mit Bildern und Reinigungstipps (werde ein extra Thema aufmachen und sage dann bescheid).

Zu den Lüfterkurven des Aquaero:
Du kannst über die Aquasuite-Software die einzelnen angeschlossenen Geräte über die 'Regler'-Funktion auswählen und für diese eine Kurve einstellen indem Du die entsprechenden Sensoren als Datenquelle nutzt. So habe ich die MO-RA Lüfter mit dem Temp-Sensor am Vorlauf (also die wärmste Stelle vor der Radi) gekoppelt und so wird die Drehzahl der Lüfter bei Wassertemperatur ab 25°C hochgedreht. Sie fangen mit 50% an und gehen bei Vollast stufenlos bis etwa 90%.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



lefskij schrieb:


> Bei Kaltstart des Systems liegt dieser knapp 10 L/h niedriger, als bei langen Daddel-Sessions.


 Das liegt an der sich mit der Zeit und über die Temperatur verändernde Viskosität des Kühlmittels und wenn Du deine Pumpe voll Pulle laufen lässt erscheinen mir 10L/h prozentual sehr realistisch. 



lefskij schrieb:


> die Laing läuft ständig auf vollen Touren


WHUT? Dreh mal runter in den Bereich von etwa 50L/h... wirst feststellen, dass die Kühlleistung steigt bzw. die Temperatur deiner Komponenten (CPU. GPU etc.) geht runter... zumindest stellen das wirklich viele Mitglieder hier fest (ich auch!) 

Und BTW:


lefskij schrieb:


> D
> Steigt die Wasser-Temperatur über 25°C regeln die Lüfter hoch (wird über  Lüfterkurve gemacht) und mit einem Durchflusssensor könnte man auch die  Pumpenleistung automatisch steuern, geht aber natürlich auch von Hand.  Füllstandsalarme gibt es auch - mit dem Aquaero ist quasi alles regelbar  oder auch überwachbar.
> 
> Hier meine Desktop-Überwachungs-Oberfläche der Aquasuite:
> ...



Ich würde mal etwas an der Skalierung schrauben, etwas unübersichtlich, wenn Du mich fragst aber das ist natürlöich Geschmackssache. Meine vielleicht als Anregung: Screenshot by Lightshot 
Die Pumpenleistung via Temperatur zu regeln macht überhaupt keinen Sinn! Die stell ich einmal ein und dann läuft sie. Zum Befüllen o.Ä. kann es Sinn machen sie mal höher oder niedriger zu stellen, wobei es da keinen großen Unterschied macht ob via Software oder manuell (Poti o.Ä.).


----------



## lefskij (17. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



chischko schrieb:


> Das liegt an der sich mit der Zeit und über die Temperatur verändernde Viskosität des Kühlmittels und wenn Du deine Pumpe voll Pulle laufen lässt erscheinen mir 10L/h prozentual sehr realistisch.



Jau, das ist klar. Das Kühlmittel verändert mit sich ändernder Temperatur seine Eigenschaften, wie zum Beispiel Luft, die im warmen Zustand mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann... Mir persönlich machen diese Schwankungen des Drucks auch nichts aus. Ich suchte lediglich nach einer Möglichkeit, dem TE auf seine Frage hin zu verdeutlichen, wie mittels Durchflusssensor eine Pumpe geregelt werden könnte 



chischko schrieb:


> WHUT? Dreh mal runter in den Bereich von etwa 50L/h... wirst feststellen, dass die Kühlleistung steigt bzw. die Temperatur deiner Komponenten (CPU. GPU etc.) geht runter... zumindest stellen das wirklich viele Mitglieder hier fest (ich auch!)



Nun ja, mit einem MO-RA und zwei GPU-Fullcover-Düsenkühlern sind schon recht viele Engpässe im System, was das Kühlmittel ausbremst - Wärme von den Quellen abnimmt - und die Kühlfläche wird ja nicht größer, wenn der Durchfluss sinkt. Zur Zeit fließt mein Kühlmedium mit ca. 105 statt 140 L/h durch die Komponenten und ich konnte bisher keine Änderung der Temps feststellen. Ich verwende übrigens entmineralisiertes Wasser mit Innovatec Protect Konzentrat in angegebener Dosierung.
Die Minderung des Duchflusses wird duch Fremdkörper hervorgerufen und ich werde das bald beseitigen, wie oben bereits erwähnt. Aber wenn alles gereinigt ist, werde ich mir Deinen Tipp gerne zu Herzen nehmen 

Hier mal ein Bild vom AGB und den ungebetenen Gästen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chischko schrieb:


> Ich würde mal etwas an der Skalierung schrauben, etwas unübersichtlich, wenn Du mich fragst aber das ist natürlöich Geschmackssache. Meine vielleicht als Anregung: Screenshot by Lightshot
> Die Pumpenleistung via Temperatur zu regeln macht überhaupt keinen Sinn! Die stell ich einmal ein und dann läuft sie. Zum Befüllen o.Ä. kann es Sinn machen sie mal höher oder niedriger zu stellen, wobei es da keinen großen Unterschied macht ob via Software oder manuell (Poti o.Ä.).



Danke für Deine Anregung und schöne Übersicht hast Du da kreiert aber ich halte es gerne spartanisch und kompakt - mein Aquasuite-Controlling-Fenster füllt nur ein Drittel des Desktop aus, da noch der Afterburner (auch wegen OSD in Spielen) und der Taskmanager mitläuft. Wie Du sagst: Geschmacksache eben...

Mir gefallen besonders Deine Delta-T Übersichten und dass Du es nach Kategorien sortiert hast 

Die Pumpenleistung ist tatsächlich eher sekundär und wenn eingestellt wird dann fix, wie Du sagst. Falls ich mein System nach Korrekturarbeiten oder Reinigung neu befülle, mache ich das am offenen Gehäuse mittels Überbrückung eines alten Netzteils und fahre damit am besten - man sieht sofort, ob etwas undicht ist und es sind keine anderen Komponenten direkt gefährdet.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Was hast dann du da im AGB? Baust du dir in deinem AGB nen eigenes Ökosystem auf?


----------



## lefskij (18. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Was hast dann du da im AGB? Baust du dir in deinem AGB nen eigenes Ökosystem auf?



Ich weiss noch nicht genau, was es ist aber es wächst und es wiegt sich sogar im Kühlmittelstrom hin und her.

Bald wird gesäubert und vielleicht finde ich eine Möglichkeit das analysieren zu lassen


----------



## Haarstrich (18. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



lefskij schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht genau, was es ist aber es wächst und es wiegt sich sogar im Kühlmittelstrom hin und her.)



Weichmacherauswaschungen aus den Schläuchen.


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

>Hier< habe ich einen Bericht zur Reinigung meiner WAKÜ mit Bildern verfasst...


----------



## bartsenden (22. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

so, meine teile (aquaero 6 lt) sind nun bestellt und hoffentlich bald da. Mir ist grad erst aufgefallen, dass bei last die wassertemperatur auf 39-40 grad steigt. Im idle sind es gerade mal 30-31. Wie gesagt es ist ein Fx6100 und ne 1070 an einen 360er radi angeschlossen und die lüfter laufen wegs mangelnder steuerung auf volllast. ausgelesen wurden die werte über die aquasuite. sind die werte normal oder eher hoch?


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Für einen 360er Radiator sind diese Werte nicht ungewöhnlich - mit meinem MO-RA bin ich bei Volllast bei etwa 33°C bei 22-24°C Raumtemperatur (hinter dem Rechner etwas wärmer  ) und Du hast den Radi ja *im Gehäuse*...

Kannst ja mal die Temps der Komponenten messen und dann siehst Du, ob die Kühlung effektiv ist. Vielleicht besorgst Du Dir noch einen Radi - denn die Faustformel ist: 120er Lüfter am Radi = 100 Watt Abwärme.

Das heisst, dass Du mit 360er Radis 300 Watt kühlen kannst und das muss nicht leise sein...


----------



## Dagnarus (22. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Mit 2 420er Nexxos 30mm lande ich bei max. 30 Grad Wassertemperatur (25° Umgebung). Das ist mehr als das doppelte an Radiatorfläche. Und die 140er Lüfter laufen auf 1000rpm. Würde vielleicht nicht schaden noch einen zweiten Radiator dazu zu nehmen...


----------



## bartsenden (27. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Endlich hat es der aquaero 6 in mein gehäuse geschafft, und welch ein wunder ist die kiste leise geworden... nun kommen weitere probleme dazu 

ich habe nun alle lüfter per adapter (3 auf 1) an den aero angestöpselt, und die pumpe per aquabus... nach der pumpe habe ich einen durchflusssensor installiert und diesen auch am aero angeschlossen... am radiator habe ich die temp. geber angeschlossen,  am einlass und auslass... und welch ein  wunder, die kiste kann auch leise kühlen... 

nun hab ich noch einige probleme:
in der suite wird alles erkannt, wenn ich aber in den aero reingehe, erkennt dieser die pumpe nicht... 
die temperatur am ein und auslass sind fast identisch (beide 28,3°) lediglich die temp. an der pumpe ist um 1° kühler, auch nach ner stunde zocken das gleiche bild


----------



## SpatteL (27. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Musst der Pumpe erst via USB sagen, was sie mit dem aquabus machen soll.


----------



## bartsenden (27. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

einstellungen:
aquabus/flow= aquabus
adresse =10
pumpe konfigurieren über =bus
sensordaten über aquabus = wassertemp... 
das stimmt doch so alles oder??


----------



## chischko (28. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Hmm wenn ich daheim bin kann ich mal nachschauen... Sieht aber augenscheinlich erstmal korrekt aus.


----------



## ic3man1986 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

War es nicht so, dass man eine Aquastream besser per USB betreibt? So soll man doch mehr Einstellen können.


----------



## chischko (30. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Also ich habe meine MPS (D5) jetzt aktuell so konfiguriert: Screenshot by Lightshot
Ich habe sie via USB verbunden und kann perfekt regeln...


----------



## bartsenden (31. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

habe die pumpe per usb und bus angeschlossen... versuche nachher mal nur per bus anzuschliessen... steuern lässt sie sich ja. was mir aber mehr kopfzerbrechen macht, sind meine temp.sensoren.


----------



## Chukku (31. März 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Es ist schon so, dass die Temperaturdifferenz vor und nach Radiator meistens deutlich niedriger ist, als man intuitiv erwarten würde.
Aber so um die 1.5 bis 3 oder 4° sollte es schon sein (abhängig von der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit.. je schneller, desto weniger Differenz).
Wenn tatsächlich auf beiden Seiten exakt der gleiche Wert angezeigt wird, stimmt da was mit der Auslesung nicht.


----------



## lefskij (6. April 2017)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*



chischko schrieb:


> WHUT? Dreh mal runter in den Bereich von etwa 50L/h... wirst feststellen, dass die Kühlleistung steigt bzw. die Temperatur deiner Komponenten (CPU. GPU etc.) geht runter... zumindest stellen das wirklich viele Mitglieder hier fest (ich auch!)



Soo... habe nun nach meiner Reinigungsaktion Deinen Ratschlag befolgt und die Pumpenleistung etwas gedrosselt - 70% ergibt ca. 80 L/h statt 140 L/h bei voller Leistung und dadurch kommen bei meiner CPU nach nem guten Stündchen Shadow Warrior 2 als Maximal-Coretemperatur 57 statt 62°C zustande. Ich habe unter gleichen Bedingungen getestet, Raumtemperatur gleich und Last auch identisch. Also ist das schonmal ein guter Tipp gewesen 

Die GPU-Zwillinge werden allerdings 1-2°C wärmer - vorher bei 140 L/h waren es 40-41°C. Ich mache mal die unterschiedlichen Kühlkonzepte und -strukturen dafür verantwortlich. Allerdings macht mich das Ganze etwas stutzig, denn mein Loop führt aufbautechnisch bedingt zuerst durch die GPUs und dann zum Prozessor - also führen wärmere Grakas zu kälterer CPU 



Chukku schrieb:


> Es ist schon so, dass die Temperaturdifferenz vor und nach Radiator meistens deutlich niedriger ist, als man intuitiv erwarten würde.
> Aber so um die 1.5 bis 3 oder 4° sollte es schon sein (abhängig von der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit.. je schneller, desto weniger Differenz).
> Wenn tatsächlich auf beiden Seiten exakt der gleiche Wert angezeigt wird, stimmt da was mit der Auslesung nicht.



Und genau so ist es... Nach der Drosselung des Durchflusses komme ich auf eine deutlichere Differenz zwischen Vor- und Rücklauf. Ist ja auch logisch, denn das langsam fließendere Kühlmittel kann so mehr Wärme auf seinem Weg durch meinen MO-RA an ihn abgeben. bei 140 L/h 31.8 zu 29.3 und bei 82 L/h 33.2 zu 28.9°C - Sprich: 2.5 zu 4.3°C.

Das ist schon recht ordenlich und meine CPU ist sicher froh über etwas mehr Abkühlung - die Problematik mit i7 4790K und der WLP von Intel im Prozessor selber dürfte ja hier im Forum bekannt sein. Dass meine GPUs nicht sonderlich kühler werden, ist jetzt nicht so wild, denn durch die WaKü sind sie ohnehin weit über 30°C kälter als mit Original-Lüftkühlung.

Ich werde die Pumpenleistung bei nächster Gelegenheit noch etwas weiter drosseln, um unter 60 L/h zu kommen und testen - dann suche ich mir den Sweetspot.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp 

PS: Nachdem ich den Durchfluss nun auf ca. 60 L/h gesenkt habe und dabei keine merkliche Temperatursenkung im Vergleich zur vollen Leistung feststellen konnte, sind die 80 L/h wohl der beste Wert für meine Komponenten. Vermutlich kommt es hierbei auf die verwendeten Kühler und Radiatoren an... Jedes System ist ja anders aufgebaut.
Fließt das Kühlmittel zu schnell oder zu langsam durch den CPU-Kühler, ist die Wärmeabgabe nicht optimal. Bei meinem MO-RA gilt allerdings die Devise: Je langsamer - desto besser, denn bei 60 L/h war der Delta Wert noch einmal besser: 33 zu 27.8°C also eine Differenz von 5.2°C.

Es hilft also nur Tüftelei, um den Sweetspot zu finden


----------



## LaCain1337 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Leute 

Habe eine Thermaltake Pacific PR22-D5 Plus  
Kennt jemand eine Software zum steuern der pumpe ..die ist nämlich übelst laut und nervt tierisch. 
Würde sie gerne runter regeln.... 

für antworten wäre ich dankbar


----------



## SpatteL (10. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Die Pumpe hat auf der Unterseite einen Drehregler mit dem man sie regeln kann.
Zudem scheint die Pumpe PWM zu haben, da wäre es vielleicht das einfachste es über das UEFI zu machen.


----------



## LaCain1337 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Danke spatteL für die antwort  

Also am rad auf der unterseite geht nichts.  Egal was ich da drehe ist immer selbe Geschwindigkeit und lautstärke....

Und im UEFI  hab ich da nix gefunden , glaub der erkennt die pumpe net so wirklich. Gibt es keine software dafür ?


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

So wie es aussieht haben die 4-Pins nur was mit den LEDs zu tun, soll laut Anleitung an einem Controller angeschlossen sein.
Die Spannungsversorgung zum Controller soll wiederum am Molex angeschlossen werden.

Die einzige Software die es anscheint dazu gibt dient nur der Steuerung der LEDs.
Am besten mal selbst unter Support nach schauen, da gibt es nur zwei Software Versionen zum Downloaden.
Thermaltake - Global - Pacific PR22-D5 Plus - CL-W187-PL00SW-A - Support

Wenn Thermaltake selbst hierzu nichts bereit stellt wird es keine Software dazu geben.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre wie bereits erwähnt der Drehregler an der Unterseite der Pumpe.

Natürlich könntest du das ganze auch mit einem Aquaero 5/6 mittels Spannung regeln lassen.
GGf. dazu die Pin-Belegung der Pumpe und des Lüfteranschluss des AE 5/6 abgleichen.


----------



## LaCain1337 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Mit dem Programm geht leider nur dieses LED zu steuern. Wenn man die pumpe Auswählt kommt als Fehlermeldung und tut sich nix mit der Pumpe.

Noch mehr geld geb ich net aus. Also das mit dem Aquaero fällt weg.  Denke ich Tausch sie um gegen enermax neochanger...das teil ist wenigstens einfacher zu bedienen ^^ 

Danke dir Icarus für deine fixe antwort.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Alternativ zum Aquaero würde es noch den Aqua Computer Webshop -  poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante 53166 geben.
Vielleicht ist das vom Preis her was für dich, wollte ich daher noch mit erwähnt haben.
Lässt sich dann auch per Aquasuite steuern.


----------



## LaCain1337 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Der 4pin molex stecker ist  der Eingang für strom des Spliter teils richtig ?


----------



## SpatteL (11. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Der "große" 4pin ist der Eingang, ja.
Ein Poweradjutant ist aber kein Splitter.
Der hat nur einen Ausgang für Lüfter/Pumpe.
Die restlichen Anschlüsse sind 2x aquabus, 1x Durchflussmesser und ein Ausgang für ein (künstliches) Tachosignal.


----------



## LaCain1337 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Die pacific pumpe hat molex power anschluss kein so pin anschluss ...also sehe ich kein 4 pin molex mehr an  dem teil daher denke ich nicht das man es damit betreiben kann.


----------



## SpatteL (12. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

Da gibt es Adapter:
4-Pin zu 3-Pin Luefteradapterkabel


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. August 2018)

*AW: Steuerung der Wasserkühlung*

@*bartsenden*

Grundsätzlich besteht auch die Möglichkeit, Pumpen und Lüfter über diese Lösung auf eine gewünschte Drehzahl einzustellen: Step Down Converter: Drehzahlanpassung der Wasserpumpe

Bei den neun eloop 12-1 am Mora habe ich hingegen den Weg über die Drehzahlreduzierung mit Adpatern und die Spannungsversorgung über das Netzteil gewählt. Damit laufen sie ohne Startboost konstant bei 380 U/min. Über eine seperate Steuereinheit wäre eine Abschaltung der Lüfter im Idle-Betrieb sicher möglich, aber unhörbarer als unhörbar (=380 U/min) geht eben nicht.

Die Durchflussmessung mit angeschlossenem Wassertempsensor läuft über den AC high flow USB.


----------

